# Cub Cadet Pro model thoughts



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

Went looking for a Toro 928/ 1028 a couple days ago, they were out of stock, but the dealer had a new 30" 2 stage Cub there. Compared it next to some customer's Toros that were in for service and the Cub is significantly heavier, thicker sheet metal and wider tires. 14" auger & impeller, looked like a nice machine. 420cc engine should be more than enough for anyrhing.. Thoughts? Anyone else seen these in person yet?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. What is the model # of the CUB?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought the 3 stage had the 420cc …. ?? I heard a lot of people not impressed with the 3 stage unit.

I think the 30 inch 2 stage comes with the 357cc … still a worthy and capable engine … and that machine does sure look good.

I don't own a Cub Cadet, and they are owned by MTD, so easy to get parts down the road.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

30 non-efi has the bigger motor and impeller, I missed it too....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

oneacer said:


> I thought the 3 stage had the 420cc …. ?? I heard a lot of people not impressed with the 3 stage unit.
> 
> I think the 30 inch 2 stage comes with the 357cc … still a worthy and capable engine … and that machine does sure look good.
> 
> I don't own a Cub Cadet, and they are owned by MTD, so easy to get parts down the road.


Maybe it's just for Canada:
https://www.cubcadet.ca/en/snow-blowers


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Just look at all the 420cc models they have. No shortage of 420cc's up north! A 420cc for you and a 420cc for you and......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Boy, that link shows an impressive line-up …… I am so glad I have my older units which run great, as I would have to hit the lottery to get the new ones …


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

oneacer said:


> Boy, that link shows an impressive line-up …… I am so glad I have my older units which run great, as I would have to hit the lottery to get the new ones …


No lottery needed. although I'm not turning down lottery $$$!! Remember those prices are in Canadian dollars. That's right, check out the conversion for US to Canadian and plan your road trip. At those prices I think I'll get a couple, lol.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

oneacer said:


> Boy, that link shows an impressive line-up …… I am so glad I have my older units which run great, as I would have to hit the lottery to get the new ones …


I hear some vintage engines running, is that your collection heading for the curb? Hang on to several of your old fav's just for the memories. It's time to make room for the 420cc's!!! :grin:


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a 2016 CC 30" 3X with the 420CC engine. It has the plastic chute and is not a HD dealer model but I only paid $1000.00 CDN tax in at Lowe's. Been awesome. There are a lot of MTD haters on the forums that will tell you to get an Ariens or Honda for 2-3x the amount. Not worth it in my opinion. The performance is great and not had any problems with the 3X impeller. This blower can handle deep and wet snow with no issues and throws plenty far enough.


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

The 2x 30" HP is a highly rated model with 21" high bucket, a 12" auger and impeller and a 357 CC engine. The 2x 30" Pro has a thicker steel, 23" high bucket with a gearbox brace, a 14" impeller and auger and a 420 CC engine. You will be able to use a higher gear for any given amount of snow to get the job done quicker. It also has handlebar to bucket braces on each side and a third headlight on the bucket. With all that power, it can throw snow just about as far as any of the higher end Ariens or Honda models for far less money and with better reliability than Ariens and better throughput than Honda. The advantage of Ariens is the dealer network built up over the years as the reputation of the machines grew. There are far fewer Cub Cadet dealers that are authorized to perform warranty work. However, CC's generally need fewer repairs according to Consumers Union. In the past 26 years, my CC has never been back to a dealer or repair shop. The first major break down came this year when a shaft snapped in the trans. I have more than 6,000 Sq Ft of gravel drive and grassy walkways to clear on my 9 acre compound in NH. When I took the machine apart to repair it(the parts I need are still available), I realized that although it can be repaired, it should be retired to lighter duty. I ordered a new CC 2x 30" HP for $1200. Maybe I should have spent the extra $600 or so it cost for the Pro but considering my 8HP, 26" machine worked for 26 years, a properly maintained 13 HP, 30" machine should easily be able to work the Ponderosa until well beyond my time on earth. Plus, it will give this old man a break by doing the work faster. At least, that's what I'm counting on. The Pro machine would be nice, but I'm not a pro and it would just be overkill. Nothing wrong with that if you can afford it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jtw1979 said:


> The performance is great and not had any problems with the 3X impeller.


 The most significant issue I have seen on the current MTD blowers is that the auger segments seem to be quite flimsy and either bend into pretzels or flatten out into discs rather than spirals after being used in heavy, hardened snow. There is another thread here showing what 3X augerss look like flattened: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...m/151597-flimsy-augers-cub-cadet-3-stage.html
My son's Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker had 3 severely bent auger sections when I purchased it and it took several hours to get them all straightened out properly again.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

tabora said:


> jtw1979 said:
> 
> 
> > The performance is great and not had any problems with the 3X impeller.
> ...


I am only going into my 3rd season with this unit but haven't bent any auger blades or broken any sheer pins so far. (I know a lot of early 3x units broke shear pins but that seems to have been from overly soft pins as replacing them fixes the issue) Assuming your son didn't hit a curb or some rock/cement with the augers, I would contact MTD if under warranty. It is likely this will be more likely to happen again as the structural integrity of the metal has likely been compromised from bending them back.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes those segments are very flimsy like Tabora mentioned, they should be made from at least 3/8" thick steel plate, not stamped sheet steel.
You run into hard frozen chunks and they either bend over or flatten out like discs and wont "Screw" the snow back into the impeller.
When you hit hard frozen large chunks at the end of driveway piles you will destroy the center segment in a big hurry if you are not lucky enough to break the shear bolt first, especially if you bulldoze into the pile.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

But are the Cub HD augers identical in thickness and construction to the Troy Bilt Storm Tracker?


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Yes those segments are very flimsy like Tabora mentioned, they should be made from at least 3/8" thick steel plate, not stamped sheet steel.
> You run into hard frozen chunks and they either bend over or flatten out like discs and wont "Screw" the snow back into the impeller.
> When you hit hard frozen large chunks at the end of driveway piles you will destroy the center segment in a big hurry if you are not lucky enough to break the shear bolt first, especially if you bulldoze into the pile.


That's interesting, I have never had that problem but my machine is 26 years old. MTD has made so many makes and models with those rakes over the years and it's not listed anywhere as a common problem. I doubt that it is anything that most people who do not abuse their machines would ever run into. This is exactly what I have been talking about. Someone's machine breaks and that's all we think about. Trends are what matter. If those rakes were a real problem they would have shown up in CR's data. Maybe people are making this stuff up? Sounds like BS to me!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Zavie said:


> But are the Cub HD augers identical in thickness and construction to the Troy Bilt Storm Tracker?


They are all built by MTD companies, so they possibly are the same with different paint colors on them, they look the same.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

vstorm said:


> That's interesting, I have never had that problem but my machine is 26 years old. MTD has made so many makes and models with those rakes over the years and it's not listed anywhere as a common problem. I doubt that it is anything that most people who do not abuse their machines would ever run into. This is exactly what I have been talking about. Someone's machine breaks and that's all we think about. Trends are what matter. If those rakes were a real problem they would have shown up in CR's data. Maybe people are making this stuff up? Sounds like BS to me!


Your 26 year old machine was built a lot better and heavier duty than the new machines of today. If it still works good for you, hang on to it, it will probably give you another 26 years out of it.
Wait till you run one of the new machines and destroy the rakes on them, then you will look back at your old machine and wonder why the new one is built so lightweight.
I'm sure that the people who destroyed them knew they ran it too hard for what it is built for and realized it wasn't meant for the heavy work they were doing with it because they bought the cheaper model instead of the heavy duty model next to it at the store, they wanted to save some money and bought the "Bargain" model, so they did not bother with writing in to CR to complain about it enough.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

vstorm said:


> That's interesting, I have never had that problem but my machine is 26 years old... Sounds like BS to me!


Certainly not BS. Your machine is from the era when they were built to last. Check out a CURRENT (as I stated) model in the store. You can actually flex the auger segments with your hand (or at least, MY hand).


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

Wonder if the people with the bent augers had replaced their shear pins with hardened bolts beforehand... I'd think the shear pin should fail long before any auger damage. Will check out the strength of them tomorrow... the 14" augers on the pro model also might be made from thicker gauge? 

This is the unit: 
https://www.cubcadet.com/en_US/snow-blowers/2x-30inch-pro-two-stage-snow-blower/31AH8EVS710.html


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

tabora said:


> Certainly not BS. Your machine is from the era when they were built to last. Check out a CURRENT (as I stated) model in the store. You can actually flex the auger segments with your hand (or at least, MY hand).


If your trying to tell me that these auger rakes bend from using in hard snow and ice, I say show me the proof. Otherwise it's just a bunch of B.S. I've seen rakes bend over big rocks, newspapers and even a chunk of steel and I've removed sticks which have broken shear pins with no additional damage. If these things are a real problem, where are all the write ups?


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

It seems to be a pretty similar machine to the Troy-Bilt Arctic Storm: 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Troy-Bi...VIeeGCh3XPQnwEAQYAiABEgKVhPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

More lights on the Cub, larger motor, different chute controls, and drift cutters, but the same front end from the looks of it?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

vstorm said:


> If your trying to tell me that these auger rakes bend from using in hard snow and ice, I say show me the proof.


 Perhaps you were unable to see the pictures in the links provided?


vstorm said:


> Otherwise it's just a bunch of B.S.


Perhaps you should temper your responses.


vstorm said:


> If these things are a real problem, where are all the write ups?


 My sense is that most people who purchase MTD products are not serious enthusiasts and do not frequent these forums. Ariens, Honda, Yamaha, Simplicity, Toro and other manufacturers use hefty thicknesses on their auger components; MTD apparently does not. As an example, a replacement new Honda auger costs over $200 on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-Auger-L-72450-768-010/352858541664?hash=item5228020e60%3Ag%3A0d0AAOSweKNd0rjl&LH_ItemCondition=3
while a new MTD auger segment costs under $20: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mtd-snowbl...8ad6ec8:g:qlMAAOSwQ5pb56Nn&LH_ItemCondition=3
There's just no comparison between the two in terms of quality or strength, and the one shown even has the reinforcing rods, which the originals often did not have: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...384742?hash=item3652eb46a6:g:Ls8AAOSwTEZb9JCV
The older MTD augers were constructed much better: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mtd-snowbl...8ad6ec7:g:PhsAAOSwNYtb6DAp&LH_ItemCondition=3


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

tabora said:


> Perhaps you were unable to see the pictures in the links provided?
> 
> Perhaps you should temper your responses.
> 
> ...


What are you showing us, two pictures? Is that your case? MTD has sold a million snowblowers, if it was that serious of a problem we would be able to find the proof. You have nothing. Your right about the people who buy MTD. They generally don't hang out on the forums, that would be a waste of their time. Some do read CR and they do report diligently. Have you reported your findings to a national data base or just complained to a tiny forum causing uneducated bias in the process? What you said about Honda is true. They charge way more than almost anybody else for parts. I have two pieces of Honda OPE and I'm not impressed with either one. I also have a Honda motorcycle and a Yamaha motorcycle, both cruisers. The Yamaha is built a lot better than the Honda. So much so that you can spot the differences from five feet away in the construction. That's my opinion as a life long mechanic and engineer. I don't expect anyone else to see things my way. I won't be buying a Honda snowblower, that would be a waste of money as far as I'm concerned. The CC will not only outperform a similar sized Honda but it is easier to use as well and just as reliable. I have real data to back up my claims. Data reported by Consumer Union and their members, thousands of them. What do you have? Nothing! Just like everybody else here and there who are screaming that this is better than that and it's all just an opinion, no facts to back any of it up. Everybody has the right to spout their opinion but it means little unless you have real data to prove your point. Perhaps you should proof your responses. Show this reliability engineer something substantial or don't bother.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

vstorm said:


> Everybody has the right to spout their opinion but it means little unless you have real data to prove your point. Perhaps you should proof your responses. Show this reliability engineer something substantial or don't bother.


Thou dost protest too much, methinks... All I said is that I and others have experienced first-hand that the CURRENT model MTD auger segments appear to be too lightly constructed for long-term use in heavy, hardened snow and that they seem to require frequent remedial repairs or replacement, unlike those from other manufacturers or from the classic MTD, Cub Cadet, et al.


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

tabora said:


> Thou dost protest too much, methinks... All I said is that I and others have experienced first-hand that the CURRENT model MTD auger segments appear to be too lightly constructed for long-term use in heavy, hardened snow and that they seem to require frequent remedial repairs or replacement, unlike those from other manufacturers or from the classic MTD, Cub Cadet, et al.


I would just advise you not to bet the farm on your hunches, the real world data shows differently. Right now, CC and TB are tied with Honda and a cut above Toro, Ariens, MTD and Craftsman when it comes to reliability across most models of each manufacturer and have been for at least the last ten years. The performance too is better in many cases. I have an old Ariens, built like a tank, no extras and not very good at snow removal by today's standards. I also have a 26 Y.O. CC which has been a gem. I also have a Bolens 42" single stage with an extra heavy duty spiral auger, the type where the center is a big tube with the spiral auger welded to it. It's on on an old Bolens tractor that my son gave me. I have yet to use it because as I received it, the auger is literally dented and bent along it's entire thick edge, and I have a gravel drive. I have used many snowblowers since the early sixties and not much of my experience is relevant today neither is yours. Everything changes so fast these days that we all need professional help to make the best decisions. Good luck with yours.


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

Oy vey gents.... sooooo, how bout them 14" augers on the CC Pro models? yea or nay?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tabora said:


> Thou dost protest too much, methinks... All I said is that I and others have experienced first-hand that the CURRENT model MTD auger segments appear to be too lightly constructed for long-term use in heavy, hardened snow and that they seem to require frequent remedial repairs or replacement, unlike those from other manufacturers or from the classic MTD, Cub Cadet, et al.



all you have to do is look at them to see they are flimy at best


vstorm mr tabora is and expert hes prolly had 100 or more blowers he mods them fix them etc
you just joined i could be wrong sounds like you might have had 2 or 3 smh


consumer reports and cub welp
eom


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr Tabora does have quite a lot of experience on what he states. He has been of great help to a lot of people on here.
There may be times when I or other people have a different opinion on what he may say, but I still respect what he says and keep that in mind at all times. He has always been very helpful and professional in his responses to me and other people and always very respectful of others.
Many people learn a lot of things from him and respect what advice he has to offer.
I always look forward to reading his comments, he is very knowledgeable.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Zavie said:


> But are the Cub HD augers identical in thickness and construction to the Troy Bilt Storm Tracker?


YES!! they will interchange between both names. if one looks up the part number googles it up ,one finds what else it fits which in the case of any mtd made item fits many others,
big diff in a troy and a cc is cc is mtd's big name so they simply get more bling, to make it look better.
as to cc today they are not the same as before 2004 when mtd stopped making in cc canada as a stand alone company and combined everything into one plant , 
for a note,a left hand auger interchanges with /replaces
Left-Hand Auger Spiral
Item: 684-04183-0637
* This part replaces:684-04183, 605-5193, 605-5193-0638, 605-5193-0662, 605-5193-0665, 605-5193A, 605-5193A-0637, 684-04183, 705-5193, 905-5193, 905-5193-0483, 905-5193-0498, 905-5193-0606, 905-5193-0637, 905-5193-0638, 905-5193-0662, 905-5193-0665, 905-5193-0674, 905-5193-0689, 905-5193A, 905-5193A-0637, 905-5193A-0638


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

1132le said:


> all you have to do is look at them to see they are *flimy* at best
> 
> 
> vstorm mr tabora is and expert hes prolly had 100 or more blowers he mods them fix them etc
> ...


Flimy? LOL, Did you mean flimsy? 

Paul from Moving snow has some comments on the augers on the MTD's at the 9:50 mark:




Each auger flight is protected by a shear pin so that should limit the damage. I looked that the Troy Bilt 2410 reviews on Home Depot and over 800+ reviews no mention of auger. Most bad reviews focused on chute and engine,(bad gas likely).

Personally I'd pass on the current machines. The chute controls are just too reluctant in motion and that would be too frustrating for me.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Zavie said:


> Flimy? LOL, Did you mean flimsy?
> 
> Paul from Moving snow has some comments on the augers on the MTD's at the 9:50 mark:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYCapN8AgLw
> 
> ...



the rakes mr zavie they are very flimsy at best
good rakes ariens can get bent over a lonnngggg period of time those will be junk in just a short time
husky ( my nephews i put a kit on it told him its was a pos to sell it get a 28 sho

mtd 

cub
troybilt

all not built very well in that area


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

DRZ1050 said:


> Oy vey gents.... sooooo, how bout them 14" augers on the CC Pro models? yea or nay?



Quality of MTD rakes :icon-deadhorse: The OP (DRX1050) was asking about thoughts on a CC pro model and not a running argument on just one component.
No problem in stating ones opinion but it seems this is heading toward name calling. Calling someones opinion BS is basically provoking an argument and it's not acceptable. Please respect the other guys opinion.

.


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok, so I looked at the augers on the Toro next to the Cub, the Toros are indeed thicker gauge for that part.. the Cub augers really did seem plenty strong though. 
Question: if the augers do bend sometime in the future, couldn't they be replaced by Toro/ Ariens ones? The shaft looked like the same size, only thing that would have to line up is the shear pin hole, correct?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

DRZ1050 said:


> Ok, so I looked at the augers on the Toro next to the Cub, the Toros are indeed thicker gauge for that part.. the Cub augers really did seem plenty strong though.
> Question: if the augers do bend sometime in the future, couldn't they be replaced by Toro/ Ariens ones? The shaft looked like the same size, only thing that would have to line up is the shear pin hole, correct?



I suppose you could do that, but I doubt if your auger blades will bend, unless you are throwing rocks. Don't worry about it. They will probably outlast you !


----------

